# Scca texas region first autocross event



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

GoPro asap.

Thinking about doing auto x this weekend too. We'll see if they let us use the track. Its a kart track occasionally used for drifting.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Wish I knew of a place to go. I'd need to get off these eco tires, of course...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Boats got to scca.com then go ti regions that should help you out and no gopro im goin contour hd that comes with gps to track you with google maps and if you race on known tracks it will tell you lap times corner speeds and g force its lagit

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Having done this in the past, I know that the driver is as important if not more important than the car. Yes, faster cars can get through the Solo II cones quicker, but if the driver can't handle it, it doesn't matter how fast the car is.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Need MOAR GRIPZ. lol


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes but im going to test these tires steve at ism hasnt had any problems out the them I jusg need springs and ur front and rear struts

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

ECO tires are severely limiting. My stability control becomes active all the time and I wouldn't consider that I was sliding by any means... Tires just don't grip.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes I found this out everytome I make a turn an punch it so im thinking im goin to turn traction control and stability control off when I compete any info on how this my help or hurt me

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I run traction control off 24/7... Spins up the tires in 2nd to easy...

How do you disable the stability control other than disabling the abs?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Press and hold the traction button and you'll see both of the lights come on, which tells you that both systems are off.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I started my 340 mile drive to dallas for my event hope I do goid for my fellow cruzers

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Good luck.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> Good luck.


Thanks

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Did you see my post earlier on how to turn off trac/stab control?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes I apreciate it now if I'm going to since it's raining

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I mad it now um goin out to see what I can do razzos here I come

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Man theres some awsome cara here people are prepared I cant wait it rainy but oh well

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well y'all will be happy to know I took first I didnt get any videos

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice, what were you running up against?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I ran the novice so there were multiple of types but ill have more info later 

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I need a set of rims excact same size just lighter any help

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok guys if you all were wondering this is the class I was in

'Novice (pax)' - Total Entries: 3 Trophies: 2 
1T HS 199 Fuller, Chris 
2012 Chevrolet Cruze ECO black 
Run 1- 49.682+DNF 
Run 2- 999.999+DNF 
Run 3- 44.264+1 
Run 4- 43.160 
Run 5- 42.104 
Pax- 33.641
Shortys Bear Saftey Service AmarilloTexas 
[-]0.971

2T STC 69 Seelbach, Chris 
Honda civic hatch
Run 1- 43.024+1 
Run 2- 42.210 
Run 3- 41.256+1 
Run 4- 41.231+3 
Run 5- 40.943+1 
Pax- 34.612 +0.971 

3 STX 71 Guillory, Jason
Hyundai genisis coupe
Run 1- 64.066+DNF 
Run 2- 48.404 
Run 3- 44.060 
Run 4- 44.012+1 
Run 5- 42.723 
Pax- 35.118 +0.506 

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

April 1st is my next event hopefully by then ill have a camera mount and take videos and I hope theres more entrys 

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Got done today with my second event at texas motorspeedway. Im way at the bottom 9th in novice.

http://texasscca.org/2012_solo_results/tr12_2_final.htm 

h3llion


----------

